# R.I.P Fredster :(



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sad to say I never had a chance to ride this lovely gelding. <3 He was the fast, smooth six year old everyone loved to ride. He was afraid of everything and very clutzy but that's what made him Freddie. Just last week, as I groomed my horse, I remember being annoyed with him because he loves to bang his head on his food bucket when he's hungry. 
Today, a girl at our barn had a very serious accident. The ambulance was scaring the horses so a friend of mine & I went to lead the horses up from the ring; they were so tense and afraid of the blinking lights the riders couldn't stop them easily. As we led the horses up, she said to me, "Two horrible things in one week." I asked her what she meant, and she explained that yesterday, Freddie had a heartattack. She was there, and she explained that he'd been dripping wet. It was hot out so they'd thought he'd just gotten a bath. But, after asking around why he wasn't dried yet, they were told he'd been in his stall all day. He was actually swetting. He went down and was gagging and wretching. They had the vet come and put him down. =[
He only lived six years but he touched so many hearts. Everyone that road him fell in love. He was a perfect gentlemen while you groomed him. I remember one girl had a serious fall involving Freddie, and the second she felt better she was begging to get back on him.
We'll all miss him so much. :'(


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awww i remember you talking about freddie thats horrible if you dont mind me asking what happened in the accident is she ok


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

No one knows. =\


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

awww im sorry about your loss of freddie


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thnx. we miss him a lot.  
Another pony took his stall already, and it's making it a lot more real that he's gone : (


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

awww thats horrible so any news on the girl who fell? is she gonna be ok?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

No news yet, I'll ask around the barn later this week.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i hope she's ok we have a small barn so not many falls happen too much


----------

